# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  استفسار عاجل .. لاحرمكم الله الاجر  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## نوره

السلام عليكم ،،  اخواني لمن لهم تعامل مع  البنوك الالكترونيه .. فتحت حساب مع شركة وتعاملها مع الشركات التاليه : alertpay webmoney cash-u c-gold   السوال اخواني .. في حال رغبتي السحب والتحويل مثلا من الحساب الالكتروني الى حسابي البنكي فالسعوديه  هل تتم هذه العمليه وهل تقبل البنوك السعوديه التعامل مع هذه البنوك ويتم التحويل بشكل طبيعي لانني قرأت ان البنوك السعوديه لاتقبل التعامل معها وماهي الحلول في هذه الحاله  امنياتي ان تفيدوني

----------


## zedan

instaforex

----------


## نوره

> instaforex

 شكرا عزيزي .. انا سوالي عن السحب والتحويل من الحساب الالكتروني للحساب البنكي فالسعوديه  
شكرا لمرورك

----------


## zedan

> شكرا عزيزي .. انا سوالي عن السحب والتحويل من الحساب الالكتروني للحساب البنكي فالسعوديه  
> شكرا لمرورك

  لا.................................

----------


## maxjan

ان شاء الله بالنسبة للاليرت باي alertpay
يمكن تحويل الفلوس لحسابك في اي دولة من خلال التحويل البنكي بمبلغ لا يقل عن 50 دولار
بالنسبة للويب موني webmoney
يمكن تحويل الفلوس الي حسابك بالتحويل البنكي او الويستيرن يونيون بميلغ لا يقل عن 10000 من اي عملة وبالتالي ينصح اذا كان لديك الرصيد بالدولار حولي الفلوس اللي فيه للروبيل الروسي يعني لو معاكي 350 دولار تقدري تحوليهم للروبل الروسي يعملوا اكتر من 10000 روبل وتحوليهم براحتك
وبالنسبة للطريقتين التانيين ما سبقش التعامل بيهم قبل كدة
وعامة اكيد في بلدك حتلاقي حد يقدر يحولهملك مقابل عمولة 
ادخلي علي جوجل وابحثي عن سحب البنوك الاكترونية
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## zedan

لكن ممكن تحولي اموالك من البنك الالكتروني الى شركة تحويل اموال عالميه وهي كثيره  وتبحتي عنها  في الجوجل moneyxchange
ومنها تحولي الى ويسترنيونيون
وهده احداها واعلمك اني غير مجربها http://goldmoneyxchange.com/?ref=cmatrex
انا اقوم بتحول من والى حسابي عن طريق شركة http://www.maromoney.com/transfer.php وارسل لهم ويرسلو لي الاموال عن طريق ويسترنيونيون...............
وهي مجربه عندي..........
لكن لو مولتي من بنك لكتروني لازم الاستلام عن طريق نفس البنك.. بحث ولم اجد
موفقة

----------


## عملات 2010

التحويل الدولار للروبل...ثم سيتم تحويل الروبل للدولار حتى يدخل بالحساب ثم ان شاء الله الارباح تسحب بالدورلا وبالتالي تتحول للروبل الروسي ثم تتحول لريال صعودي؟؟!!!!!! 
هذه لوحدها خسارة والسبب فرق سعر الصرف

----------


## adeel

> السلام عليكم ،،  اخواني لمن لهم تعامل مع  البنوك الالكترونيه .. فتحت حساب مع شركة وتعاملها مع الشركات التاليه : alertpay webmoney cash-u c-gold   السوال اخواني .. في حال رغبتي السحب والتحويل مثلا من الحساب الالكتروني الى حسابي البنكي فالسعوديه  هل تتم هذه العمليه وهل تقبل البنوك السعوديه التعامل مع هذه البنوك ويتم التحويل بشكل طبيعي لانني قرأت ان البنوك السعوديه لاتقبل التعامل معها وماهي الحلول في هذه الحاله  امنياتي ان تفيدوني

 والعلم عند الله ان هذه الشركات تأخذ فلوس اكثر من التحويل المباشر ...

----------


## fm4ever_fx

> ان شاء الله بالنسبة للاليرت باي alertpay
> يمكن تحويل الفلوس لحسابك في اي دولة من خلال التحويل البنكي بمبلغ لا يقل عن 50 دولار
> بالنسبة للويب موني webmoney
> يمكن تحويل الفلوس الي حسابك بالتحويل البنكي او الويستيرن يونيون بميلغ لا يقل عن 10000 من اي عملة وبالتالي ينصح اذا كان لديك الرصيد بالدولار حولي الفلوس اللي فيه للروبيل الروسي يعني لو معاكي 350 دولار تقدري تحوليهم للروبل الروسي يعملوا اكتر من 10000 روبل وتحوليهم براحتك
> وبالنسبة للطريقتين التانيين ما سبقش التعامل بيهم قبل كدة
> وعامة اكيد في بلدك حتلاقي حد يقدر يحولهملك مقابل عمولة 
> ادخلي علي جوجل وابحثي عن سحب البنوك الاكترونية
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 كلام سليم عن تجربه

----------


## ae_dxb

أعتقد أفضل حل للإيداع والسحب هو أستخدام بطاقة فيزا المدفوعه مقدما في الإيداع 
وفي السحب بطاقة    *Bank debit card*      
لأن عمولة البنك مكلفه 30 على الإيداع 
و30 على السحب أو 40 
أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة لن يربحوا كثيرا 
بهذه الطريقه 
لذلك يفضل السحب والإيداع بطرق أقل تكلفه من ناحية العموله

----------


## كتكوت

> أعتقد أفضل حل للإيداع والسحب هو أستخدام بطاقة فيزا المدفوعه مقدما في الإيداع 
> وفي السحب بطاقة    *Bank debit card*      
> لأن عمولة البنك مكلفه 30 على الإيداع 
> و30 على السحب أو 40 
> أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة لن يربحوا كثيرا 
> بهذه الطريقه 
> لذلك يفضل السحب والإيداع بطرق أقل تكلفه من ناحية العموله

 اخى الكريم 
هل معتمدة من شركات الوساطه و كيفيه استخراج البطاقه و شروط اصدارها وما هى العموله لديها
جازاك الله الف خير

----------


## ae_dxb

> اخى الكريم 
> هل معتمدة من شركات الوساطه و كيفيه استخراج البطاقه و شروط اصدارها وما هى العموله لديها
> جازاك الله الف خير

 البطاقات يتم أصدارها بالتعاون مع  Payoneer   http://www.payoneer.com/ 
ستجد الكثير من الوسطاء يقدمون هذه البطاقة مع دفع رسوم مثل 
رسوم تفعيل البطاقة و رسوم شحن البطاقة بالرصيد ورسوم السحب ورسوم شحن البطاقة حتى منزلك 
وطبعا تختلف من داخل الولايات المتحده وخارج الولايات المتحده 
ويمكن الاطلاع على الرسوم مثل وسيط أنتر بانك  https://www.ibfx.com/Account/Login.a...obalDebit.aspx 
أعتقد أول مره يجب دفع 72 دولار لان الشحن مكلف  قيمة شحن البطاقة خارج أمريكا حتى منزلك 45 دولار

----------


## rahel2011

* السلام عليكم 
اختي البنوك السعودية تتعامل عادي معاهم
 لكن التحويل يتاخر خاصة اذا كان التحويل من حساب الكتروني الى حساب لبنك سعودي
جربت احول من كاش يو الى حسابي البنكي الحواله اخذت 3  اسابيع لحد ما وصلت لحسابي البنكي *

----------


## عملات 2010

بخصوص البطاقة التي عرضتها اخي DXB_AE 
فليست كل شركات الوساطة تقبلها اولا 
ثانيا هناك شركات وساطة لديها بطاقتها الخاصة مثل انتر بانك وافاكس

----------


## ae_dxb

> بخصوص البطاقة التي عرضتها اخي DXB_AE 
> فليست كل شركات الوساطة تقبلها اولا 
> ثانيا هناك شركات وساطة لديها بطاقتها الخاصة مثل انتر بانك وافاكس

 نعم هذا ماقصدته بعض البروكرات لديهم هذه البطاقة ويمكن الاستفاده منها

----------


## mostafa400

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ae_dxb
					  أعتقد أفضل حل للإيداع والسحب هو أستخدام بطاقة فيزا المدفوعه مقدما في الإيداع  وفي السحب بطاقة    Bank debit card       لأن عمولة البنك مكلفه 30 على الإيداع  و30 على السحب أو 40  أصحاب الحسابات الصغيرة لن يربحوا كثيرا  بهذه الطريقه  لذلك يفضل السحب والإيداع بطرق أقل تكلفه من ناحية العموله       كيف أسحب الفلوس من البطاقة إذا حولت عليها أرباح
هل أضعها فى أى صراف آلى ؟
وبخصوص شركة انستافوركس  كم تكلفة إستخراجها ؟
وكم يخصمون فى الإيداع بها والسحب عليها ؟
وشكرا جزيلا لك*

----------

